# Lakemaster maps vs Lowrance



## Fins 2 (Sep 27, 2014)

To start I had Lowrance HDS fishfinders and chartplotters on my old boat. I switched to Humminbird on my new Crestliner Sportfish because I wanted an Ulterra trolling motor and wanted compatibility. The only thing I am dissappointed about with Humminbird is the included maps on Lake Erie. Something as simple as the firing range cans and the Canadian Border are not shown on the map. The base map on my old HDS Gen2 showed these. Does the Lakemaster map for lake Erie show these features ? Also does the Great Lakes card include Lake Ontario ?

Thanks for your help if you are familiar with Lakemaster.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My buddy just got a helix 12 gen 4 and I agree maps suck they want you to buy lakemaster


----------

